# CA (Boulder Creek) -- Gary Gygax memorial D&D blue box game, Sat 8Mar08



## stripes (Mar 5, 2008)

Within minutes of my wife learning that Gary Gygax had passed away she said "You should go up to the attic and find the blue book D&D, and we should have some sort of memorial game this weekend".

So I overcame my fear of the ladder that has more then once tried to kill me, and unearthed the box of childhood RPG goodness.   It has my blue book (sans cover), my wife's blue book (with cover, but someone pained the eyes red), and a 3rd blue book (again sans cover) that I'm unsure of the origin of.  There were at least two B-series modules as well.

So this Saturday 8 Mar 2008 I'm running a OD&D-1978 game.   No projector.  Maybe even no minis.

Bring your imagination, your snacks, and an extra Mountain Dew to pour out for Gary.

I'm south of San Jose & Cupertino.   About half an hour south of Cupertino in fact (or four miles north of Boulder Creek, CA).    If you want to join me & my players, please contact me -- odnd@mac.com  (I just made the address today, and I'll likely get rid of it on the 9th, so if you read this in the archives, contact me through the EN World, not the email).

(as I write this, I have two confirmed players, so yeah, there is room for more, easy)


----------



## stripes (Mar 6, 2008)

FYI, if you haven't played OD&D (or don't have the blue book) don't worry!   It is rules lite, you'll pick it up fast, many people played it without ever knowing the rules.

(if you really want to read the rules first though, paizo sells them for $4, ENWorld has it at http://enworld.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=17170&it=1 -- but it is really unneeded)


----------

